# Anyone growing these cold hardy varieties?



## Pat57 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi, is anyone growing any of these relatively cold hardy varieties from Red Dog Vineyard? They are out of stock for this year, so evidently some people want them.

Golubok
Rondo
Baltica
Castel 19-637
Michurinets

thx, Pat


----------



## grapeman (Mar 25, 2013)

They probably just have not cleared quarantine reqirements yet.


----------



## GerardVineyard (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey Pat, what part of N. MI are you? I'm in Frederic.


----------



## Pat57 (Mar 25, 2013)

GerardVineyard said:


> Hey Pat, what part of N. MI are you? I'm in Frederic.



Hi, I'm in central upper Mich


----------



## Pat57 (Mar 26, 2013)

grapeman said:


> They probably just have not cleared quarantine reqirements yet.



They have these vines for sale, they are just out of stock for 2013. I got on the list for next year, I would like to try these varieties.


Pat


----------



## grapeman (Mar 27, 2013)

After looking at their site it looks like those varieties are out of stock because the cuttings haven't been made yet. They are from green summer cuttings so won't be available until next year. I work with a couple nurseries for budwood, cutting materials for establishing some rarer varieties. I see they list Adalmiina. I supplied another nursery a few years ago with some cuttings for establishing a mother vine nursery with ES 6-16-30, Adalmiina. It takes a few years for the supply channel to get adequate numbers of new vines. Here's hoping you can get some of those next year. I would like to keep trying more new varieties myself.


----------

